# Pay It Forward April Give Away Prize List



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

No catchs at all to enter. Aprils Raffle ends in about 2 weeks, on April 7th. 

Full Info can be found here:

http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/2011/03/april-pay-it-forward-prizes-listed.html

So... Here we go! April's prize list!

* $100 Gift Certificate/Credit Coupon for any GW product Online

* GW Mega Paint set - The older one with the screw lids but never opened. Donated by a follower, Alcarmeshi.










My Local Hobbytown USA has offered up 4 of the new Orc and Goblin boxs as they get released this month. I will spread it out to 4 winners. (Thanks Jeff!)

* Savage Orcs Box set










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440005a&prodId=prod900160a

* Wurrzag Special Character










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440005a&prodId=prod1120024a

* River Trolls Box Set










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod750003a

* Orc and Goblin Arachnarok Box Set (SUPER FREAKING COOL)










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440005a&prodId=prod900159a

* 2 Past Golden Demon Winners have offered to paint a squad each at the winners choice. The squad picked will be supplied by www.GalaxyGobbo.com

* Full set of GF9 Templates (for one person)

* 2 Sets of Custom Dice from Chessix . Designed by the winner.

http://www.chessex.com/

* 2 Tubes of Green Stuff Epoxy Putty










* $50 dollar US gift coupon to Dragonforge Bases. Can be used for any products Jeff sells on his webstore. He has some amazing sets to deck out that army you've been working on. (there just might also be a new base set in the works by yours truly for the Dragonforge store!)

http://dragonforge.com/










* CoD Set - The Fortress of Redemption (opened but still on sprue) donated kindly by Preston, the winner of Bjorn the Fellhanded during this months give away. 










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440312a&prodId=prod340014a

Grey Knight prizes via Walters Shop:










1-2 Battle Brother Squads:










and even a Nemesis Dreadknight!:










Grey Knight Stormraven:










* Bits and Kits Modeling Tool Starter Set - I'm still waiting of exact details on what this will include but from the broad idea, it will consist of: Clippers, Knife, Pin Vice, Saw, Vice Glue, Tweezers and a Bitz Box. I should have the exact list along with a picture of the actual prize direct from Bits and Kits soon (and for sure before the end of the auction)

* Sealed Necromunda Escher Gang from Squigly. (picture incoming from Squigly but I assume its the box that was sold for awhile as he said its OOP)

Anyone that has any ideas for other prizes that you'd like me to try and get for the give away, let me know via comments here. 

I once again want to think everyone for all the support in spreading the word and its great to see the Pay It Forward starting on other blogs and forums and even from what I've heard, on local levels. Lets keep this up folks, this is what community is all about.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice one! Lots of good stuff!

You should post the pics from the site over as well


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

How can i sign up for the drawing?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Nice one! Lots of good stuff!
> 
> You should post the pics from the site over as well


Good idea as always :so_happy:


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

i23theone23i said:


> How can i sign up for the drawing?


All you have to do is go here (http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/) and click follow in the top right corner. Commenst and such are always welcome but I mainly do it this way just because its a list I can use for the drawing (the followers)


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

well im following it but i doubt it is a fair raffle... bit too much stuff to give away for just a click..


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Anubite said:


> well im following it but i doubt it is a fair raffle... bit too much stuff to give away for just a click..


I see why you might feel that way... but...

Did you take the time to read how it even works? I havent spent a dime on a single prize. Either past winners have donated, people that simply want to give away stuff they have laying around, or stores wanting to advertise or maybe even just do something nice for their fans...

Its not a scam.. Just ask the past 20+ winners in the last 2 give aways.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Alright Got the confirmed list from Bits and Kits:

1 x swann morton retractable knife
5 x swann morton blades(for the above)
1 x double ended pinvice
5 x 2mm drill bits
5 x 1mm drill bits
1 x Prokit clippers
1 x 25mm model vice
1 x razor saw
1 x dimond files
1 x bits box
1 x AA tweezers
Plus a selection of modeling materials like plasticard and plastruct and a pot of Bits.

A big thank you for the amazing prize set of course goes to:










A great guy doing a great thing for the community.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, this is ridiculously heartwarming. When does the drawing occur?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Ascendant said:


> Wow, this is ridiculously heartwarming. When does the drawing occur?


April 7th at 12 noon central US time


----------



## Anubite (Feb 21, 2011)

ah cool, not saying its a scam just sceptical due to past experience.. and ermm im in uk anyway so the shipping will be near impossible


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anubite said:


> ah cool, not saying its a scam just sceptical due to past experience.. and ermm im in uk anyway so the shipping will be near impossible


why? im in the UK and im donating a prize so how is it near impossible? we send and receive packages all over the world every day.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't enter then. Suits me down to a T. More chance for me to win. Kindly fuck off =).

THat paint set is something I've had my eye on for a while. Lost a shit load when I moved, and didn't want to fork out for 30 paints.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't wait for this Draw. Great prizes all round.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

come on win for a change!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I didn't know you'd kept doing the draws dude! Hats off to you and everyone donating  Glad you liked the sword on the Sanguinor too, best compliment on my blog so far ;-)

Keep up the good work pal, and all the folks donating. Restores a little bit of faith in mankind


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

I am really NOT happy about being, for all intents and purposes, ‘forced’ into posting this.

Clearly Matt has been through a lot – the loss of a child and the loss of a wife.

However…

I started e-mailing Matt (RedStarOne, RSO, Red the Conversionist, etc.) way back in December of 2008.

I was looking for help in getting an all MKVIII marine army on the table.

It quickly became apparent that it wasn’t feasible, and would probably be too expensive in the end.

So, instead, we moved on to other conversions I’d like to have built.

Conversation went back in forth and on 5/13/2009 I sent the following to Matt:

1) Stormhammer Super-Heavy Tank conversion (Baneblade based)
2) Pre-Heresy Land Raider conversion (Land Raider based)
3) Venerable Dreadnaught (Finish a conversion I started but was having trouble completing)

Good communication followed and in late July 2009 he announced he was finished!

He sent pictures, I was happy and so, on 8/3/2009 he requested payment, and on 8/4/2009 I sent $120 to him via PayPal.

Now, oddly enough, nothing ever got shipped – but I was VERY happy with the pictures and figured this was just a minor glitch – after all, he was going through some tough times with his wife’s illness.

I received MANY assurances that Yes, my package is on its way soon!

In September of 2009, we moved forward with the next round of conversions:

1) Stormhammer Super-Heavy conversion (Baneblade based)
2) Stompa Lifta-Dropa arm (bits based, provided by me)
3) Leman Russ conversion – Magnetized with turret and sponson options
4) Space Hulk Terminators – all 12 of them, for removal of BA specific icons.

So, even though he still hadn’t shipped the first round of conversions, which I’d already paid for, I shipped him the next round.

Many excuses and delays later, he announced that the second round was complete!

On 11/27/09 he requested payment, and on 11/27/09 I paid him $140 via PayPal.

I was then told everything was going to ship – no worries!

In fact, I soon heard that everything did ship!

I then FOOLISHLY believed this, and sent in the last round of conversions – ‘upsizing’ Marine vehicles to accommodate my long labor of love, a Pre-Heresy True Scale Alpha Legion army.

So, without waiting to receive the package which had allegedly shipped, in December of 2009 I sent along:

1) 6 Rhinos
2) 2 Predators
3) 2 Whirlwinds

After MANY excused and delays, including TWICE being told that the packages had shipped but… mysteriously BOTH times it was returned to him for… some reason.

On 2/1/2010, he emailed me to tell me that EVERYTHING was complete – finally!

Final payment for this job was requested on 2/1/2010, and on 2/2/2010 $235 was sent via PayPal.

Fast forward 13 MONTHS and over 150 e-mails later and still… NOTHING.

Now, you’re probably thinking … “What were you thinking?”…and I’d have to agree with you.

Basically, I believed all the stories Matt told me, and even though he could never provide a tracking number, I always thought ‘tomorrow’ would be the day he’d finally ship everything AND provide a tracking number.

So, to summarize:

Total paid in conversion fees adds up to $495.

And the list of models?

1) Leman Russ tank - $50
2) Pre-Heresy Land Raider – plastic Land Raider $65
3) Venerable Dreadnought - $40
4) 1 set of Space Hulk Terminators – 12 Terminators, irreplaceable at this point, but call it $100
5) 6 Rhinos - $198
6) 2 Predators - $89
7) 2 Vindicators - $89
8) Stompa Lifta Dropa Arm – misc. bits
9) Stormhammer Superheavy Conversion - Baneblade Kit $99
10) Stormblade Superheavy Conversion - Baneblade Kit $99

That's around another $829 right there.

That totals up to about $1300.

MANY times I've offered to send more money to get it shipped, but that never helped either.

Fast forward to 2011.

Matt has started a new blog, in order to “Pay it Forward” and “Give Back to the Community”.

Miniature Wargame Conversions.

http://miniaturewargameconversions.blogspot.com/

You could imagine my surprise upon seeing this.

He can find time to continue to model, organize give-aways and give back to the Wargaming Community…

But he can’t find the time to ship my stuff back to me?

Stuff I’ve already paid for and have been waiting, very patiently for, since August of 2009.

I don't know what else to do.

I’ve been supportive of him and his efforts.

As much as it is possible to be someone’s friend via the Internet, I have been his friend.

I can sympathize with what he’s been through.

I have been though some things during this time too.

I’ve had heart problems.

I’ve had a skin cancer scare.

My wife has thyroid problems.

And, most importantly, I’ve had my youngest daughter, now five years old, diagnosed with Autism.

She still doesn’t speak, and the medical bills associated with all of her challenges and now the legal bills as we fight the school department to get her the services she needs…

My hobby used to be a release for me, something to do to get away from the stress of ‘everything else’, at least for a little while.

Now, along with a lot of my money and models, Matt’s kind of taken that away too.

Now, he's almost killed this hobby for me.

I cannot recover from this hit. I cannot afford to replace what Matt is, for some bizarre reason, holding hostage.

I just want my models back.

The models I’ve already paid for.

The models I’ve offered to pay shipping for AGAIN in order to get them back.

The models that Matt allegedly shipped back to me (for the third time) on 3/9/11, that still haven’t arrived.

The models that allegedly shipped back to me (for the third time) on 3/9/11 but for which he still hasn’t provided tracking numbers.

If Matt wants to “give back to the community”, if Matt wants to “pay it forward”, I sure would appreciate it if he would do the right thing here.

Thanks for reading this…

Ken


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Ken, leave me the hell alone. Thanks for posting BS everywhere.

Do NOT contact me again.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

:shok: Well, now I am kinda confused if this is true or not....


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Akhara'Keth said:


> :shok: Well, now I am kinda confused if this is true or not....


It has NOTHING to do with the give away where people ship to the winners. 

He also leaves out alot of cold hard facts.

I wont play this game.


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

It is all true.

I would like to know what facts are left out - because really, the bottom line is, you took money and models on commission, and YEARS later, you still haven't delivered them.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Alpharius said:


> It is all true.
> 
> I would like to know what facts are left out - because really, the bottom line is, you took money and models on commission, and YEARS later, you still haven't delivered them.


I will not play this game with you. People can think whatever they want. Your doing exactly what defines a troll.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Regardless thats fucking random to post and has nothing to do with this topic, mods please remove that retards post <3


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

That's one way to ruin a thread


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

So... he should "Pay It Forward" and "Give Back to the Community", just not the stuff he's owed me for... years?

OK, sure.

As long as someone's still getting free stuff, I suppose it is all good...


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Alpharius said:


> So... he should "Pay It Forward" and "Give Back to the Community", just not the stuff he's owed me for... years?
> 
> OK, sure.
> 
> As long as someone's still getting free stuff, I suppose it is all good...


LOL. 

I will NOT play this game with you. Youve already managed to get a ton of trolls to spam my blog. Good job.


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

Well while this is active in this thread, in his defence we only heard one side of the story.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

i23theone23i said:


> Well while this is active in this thread, in his defence we only heard one side of the story.


Thats fine, like I said, I wont play this game here.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, to understand you both I would like to hear your side of the story.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Akhara'Keth said:


> Yes, to understand you both I would like to hear your side of the story.


I don't think that Redstarone aka Matt, has to justify to us really. For all we know this "Ken" could be pulling some rediculous scam...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Akhara'Keth said:


> Yes, to understand you both I would like to hear your side of the story.


This isn't the place for a story sadly.....if this guy has such a big issue he should take it up in private not Troll forum's or try to stop something that benefits everyone!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Akhara'Keth said:


> Yes, to understand you both I would like to hear your side of the story.


I agree with you but ultimately this isnt anything to do with pay it forward or heresy online unless there is reason to think that redstarone is on the take and i see no evidence to support that theory, its a bit of a catch 22, anyone can post anything about the conduct of another person on a forum like this and because of the anonymity of the net they are protected, but the person being accused has two options one is to defend themselves which can seem very unprofessional and childish and damages the persons reputation or ignore the accusation and seem uncaring/hiding something which again can damage a reputation.


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

Tried that already - to the tune of 3 years, approximately 400 private e-mails and $1300 of goods/services.

Matt is more than free to tell his side - I'd love to hear it, though I suspect I already have.

I'm 100% sure that Matt will be unable to dispute anything I wrote in my initial post though.

And, the larger point is, once again, why can Matt not deliver on goods I've already paid him for, but he can organize a large and impressive effort to.... give stuff away?

Additionally, I have PayPal receipts and USPS tracking numbers for all the money I've paid him and stuff I've sent him to work on.

I can guarantee you that Matt doesn't have the same, because if he did, I'd already have my models back.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Alpharius said:


> Tried that already - to the tune of 3 years, approximately 400 private e-mails and $1300 of goods/services.
> 
> Matt is more than free to tell his side - I'd love to hear it, though I suspect I already have.
> 
> ...


Then why dont you do the smart thing and go file an issue WITH PAY-PAL posting here isnt going to help you any dude, go through PAY-PAL who will GET YOU your money back. That is if this isnt Pure BS and trolling which i suspect it is.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Then why dont you do the smart thing and go file an issue WITH PAY-PAL posting here isnt going to help you any dude, go through PAY-PAL who will GET YOU your money back. That is if this isnt Pure BS and trolling which i suspect it is.


Paypal has a very short time limit for getting your money back, once its passed they are no interested unless you have court orders and such


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Then why dont you do the smart thing and go file an issue WITH PAY-PAL posting here isnt going to help you any dude, go through PAY-PAL who will GET YOU your money back. That is if this isnt Pure BS and trolling which i suspect it is.


By the gods, will you butt the fuck out of it?

Its not trolling, this is someone potentially warning others of one member trying to scam people. If what has been said is all lies, then why is redstarone so unwilling to prove it or report all this himself?

Is the post random? A little. Is it valid? Yes, this is a give-away of many things, who knows if its real or not?


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

darkreever said:


> By the gods, will you butt the fuck out of it?
> 
> Its not trolling, this is someone potentially warning others of one member trying to scam people. If what has been said is all lies, then why is redstarone so unwilling to prove it or report all this himself?
> 
> Is the post random? A little. Is it valid? Yes, this is a give-away of many things, who knows if its real or not?


You got a point. I don't think that Alpharius is just trolling and BS around. If it is really just all made up, why does redstarone react so defensive?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

darkreever said:


> By the gods, will you butt the fuck out of it?
> 
> Its not trolling, this is someone potentially warning others of one member trying to scam people. If what has been said is all lies, then why is redstarone so unwilling to prove it or report all this himself?
> 
> Is the post random? A little. Is it valid? Yes, this is a give-away of many things, who knows if its real or not?


Well im donating a conversion kit so we will know soon enough,personally i think the giveaway is genuine, but as for the other issue if posting in this thread opens a dialogue for both of them to resolve it thats ok too.


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

Please note this thread:

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/290901.page

Also note that RSO doesn't ever deny owing me a LOT of stuff.

Also note - he never shipped it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Akhara'Keth said:


> You got a point. I don't think that Alpharius is just trolling and BS around. If it is really just all made up, why does redstarone react so defensive?


Would you not react the same if someone said that about you ^^


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Alpharius said:


> Please note this thread:
> 
> http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/290901.page
> 
> ...


Ouch thats does not make for good reading


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

darkreever said:


> By the gods, will you butt the fuck out of it?
> 
> Its not trolling, this is someone potentially warning others of one member trying to scam people. If what has been said is all lies, then why is redstarone so unwilling to prove it or report all this himself?
> 
> Is the post random? A little. Is it valid? Yes, this is a give-away of many things, who knows if its real or not?


Explain to me how a give away where people ship stuff to the winners and it costs nothing at all to enter is a scam? 

Thats the point..

As for why I dont defend myself, Bits said it perfectly, Catch 22. It doesnt matter what I say people will believe what they want and honestly I dont care.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Would you not react the same if someone said that about you ^^


If it would be complete BS, no. Then I would have asked him to post pictures of the mails and asked him for evidence. I would have contacted the mods to delete the posts and contacted him via pm to ask him why the hell he posted such BS about me.

@Redstar: I don't even know if the people who sponsor the prices send the stuff to you or directly to the winners. If they send it to you first, you could basically just make up winners and keep the stuff. I don't say that you do it. That just would be one way to trick people with a give away


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Akhara'Keth said:


> Yes, to understand you both I would like to hear your side of the story.


Really though it's none of our business. 

This impacts the giveaways in no real shape or form as we have some pretty regular forum people who have confirmed winning and receiving. 

Just because it'd be interesting to get the scoop on it doesn't mean we should and bringing it here was in very poor taste.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Akhara'Keth said:


> If it would be complete BS, no. Then I would have asked him to post pictures of the mails and asked him for evidence. I would have contacted the mods to delete the posts and contacted him via pm to ask him why the hell he posted such BS about me.
> 
> @Redstar: I don't even know if the people who sponsor the prices send the stuff to you or directly to the winners. If they send it to you first, you could basically just make up winners and keep the stuff. I don't say that you do it. That just would be one way to trick people with a give away


That is true, to shut up people why not (If the sponsor agree's!) have them ship it? Then complaints would be useless since it wouldn't be anything thats your fault ^^


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

StalkerZero said:


> Really though it's none of our business.
> 
> This impacts the giveaways in no real shape or form as we have some pretty regular forum people who have confirmed winning and receiving.
> 
> Just because it'd be interesting to get the scoop on it doesn't mean we should and bringing it here was in very poor taste.


So people confirmed that they received the price? Then I take back the thing I said to RedStar in my last post


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Akhara'Keth said:


> If it would be complete BS, no. Then I would have asked him to post pictures of the mails and asked him for evidence. I would have contacted the mods to delete the posts and contacted him via pm to ask him why the hell he posted such BS about me.
> 
> @Redstar: I don't even know if the people who sponsor the prices send the stuff to you or directly to the winners. If they send it to you first, you could basically just make up winners and keep the stuff. I don't say that you do it. That just would be one way to trick people with a give away


99% of all the donators have agreed to ship direct to the winners at my request.... I also let them pick the winners if they want after claims "I was picking my friends to be winners"..

As for talking to Ken, I have, look at my blog, 3 days straight i posted telling him i was messaging him. He leaves out alot of cold hard facts and posting a dakka thread from the same time frame I lost my wife and son mean nothing to me. People will believe whatever they want. And since I no longer do trades or run a commission website, I dont care.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Akhara'Keth said:


> So people confirmed that they received the price? Then I take back the thing I said to RedStar in my last post


Yes, I can supply the email address to those that have recieved stuff and all the ones from March that are recieving stuff right now (some already have, tohers are waiting as they live out of the US and international stuff is always shipped first class slow rate. 

In the end Ken is trying to lash out anyway he can to hurt me. But really, hurting a free give away hurts the community, not me.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

redstarone said:


> 99% of all the donators have agreed to ship direct to the winners at my request.... I also let them pick the winners if they want after claims "I was picking my friends to be winners"..
> 
> As for talking to Ken, I have, look at my blog, 3 days straight i posted telling him i was messaging him. He leaves out alot of cold hard facts and posting a dakka thread from the same time frame I lost my wife and son mean nothing to me. People will believe whatever they want. And since I no longer do trades or run a commission website, I dont care.


Okay, so WHICH hard, cold facts does he leave out??


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

I wont play that game here. I dont care what people thing. 

The give away costs nothing and there is no risk. If people think there is, dont join.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

As Restarone has stated most donators are shipping direct to the winners and the winner will need to have contact with the people donating,if anything smells fishy it will be public knowledge pretty sharpish.

Im happy to carry on with my donation of a conversion tool kit and i wish them both luck in getting the situation resolved


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

redstarone said:


> I wont play that game here. I dont care what people thing.
> 
> The give away costs nothing and there is no risk. If people think there is, dont join.


there are people who confirmed that they got the stuff from the give away. I already said they I take back what I said earlier and don't think that you trick people with the give away. I just try to understand why Alpharius is so angry and to do this we have to hear your side of the story. But I think we should stop osting here now and continue via pm. At the moment we just heard his side and you have nothing to defend yourself. I hope you understand me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Alpharius, I'm sorry to hear you've lost some goods. I know how hard it is to earn a disposable income. However - firstly, you stated a figure of $500 ish, then it became $1300.

I was about to say in the meanwhile we have a "Bad Trader" thread - libel is a serious matter, and having someone's laundry thrown around in a thread to which it has next to no relevance is both off topic (and hence against the site rules firstly), but poor etiquette. However, it seems you're used to the forums so well, that in your entire 4 year stay in this community, and the 38 posts (at this time of typing) you have amassed, I quickly counted at least 14 of which were complaints against model services.

It's hardly conducive to inspiring trust; on your part, I mean; particularly when it seems some apparent weevil crawls out the woodwork to spread some shit on the fields he barely even uses.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=530129&postcount=24

I'm not making a judgement either way. Neither is it redstarone's place to justify himself, against BASELESS ACCUSATIONS made by someone on a forum who apparently goes around as a bit of a fucking Jonah, actively trailing them; finding their posts just to elicit a response. Consult your lawyer, or take matters into your own hands; if it means that much to you, rather than wasting your time on the internet.

TLR - FUCK OFF TO WHERE THE DISCUSSION BELONGS. - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=130


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

Again, no accusations are baseless or false.

Again:

http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/290901.page

And really, this was a last attempt to get Matt to FINALLY do the right thing.

Believe it or not, I have been a friend to him - FAR more than any of the other people he's had problems with.

But really, at this point, 13 months after everything has been completed and paid for... I think it would be OK for him to finally ship or finally admit that it is all gone.

Either way would be fine by me at this point.

We're way beyond the time limit for PayPal, Credit Cards, etc.

And I've been told we're way under the amount to make it worth Law Enforcement's time, especially across state lines.

I just thought that if he really wanted to "Pay It Forward" and "Give Back To The Community", he would want to perhaps start my making good on what he's owed me for a long, long time.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Far be from me to play the high horse card, but can you not read?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Alpharius said:


> Again, no accusations are baseless or false.
> 
> Again:
> 
> ...


Would it not be your own fault for leaving it so long that you can't do anything about it?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Would it not be your own fault for leaving it so long that you can't do anything about it?


I fail to understand your logic.
Time means nothing.
If someone owed you thousands of dollars, and you tried to get it back over a couple of years, and they just said "well its too late now".... what would you do? Accept your losses?
Fuck no.

Either way, you have been asked once by a moderator to stay out of the argument, and now i am asking you again.
If these 2 people have an issue, then let them deal with it. They don't need a kid jumping in every 5 seconds to give his 2 cents on an issue he knows nothing about.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Just like to say I followed this story with interest for the last year and a half, I watched redstarone tell multiple folks, he was going 'to ship real soon' a number of times in a thread over at Dakka before he was banned.

Some it seems got lucky, Alpharius was not one of them.

I'm really uncomfortable with a fella who rips off someone so badly yet folks are still happy to leap to defend him. He has basically stolen $1300 worth of stuff as it stands. There are posts over on Dakka that will highlight this, with Redstarone replying to them.

He needs to resolve it, second chances are fine, but pay up what you owe.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Dakka is troll heaven and I wouldnt reply to anything there ever again even if I could. 

Ive had so many little @sshats spam my blog today from dakka its insane. Hell the 2nd post there says to and I quote:



> The karmic freight train is looking for redstarone...
> 
> The dakkanauts should demonstrate their anger at this mistreatment of one of our own.
> 
> ...



What a joke! I lurk? I use the same freaking name! If I wanted to lurk I wouldnt use this name and I WOULDNT have given Alpa the link to the blog the day it was made. yes, he didnt find it, I invited him. Why the hell would I hide....

This game is so stupid. I will not play it by pulling a he said she said thing. People can think whatever they want but at least get the facts right.. I havent posted on dakka in more then 6 months..(guessing as I dont know the exact date I last posted)


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not playing this game = I'm dodging the problem, and haven't got anything to say to defend myself anyways.

I suspect the reason folks are coming from Dakka, is Alpharius is a respected Mod. Anyone who can see the DCM forum knows he's almost left the hobby over this, two years. Two years is an insane ammount of time to not settle what seems is a straight forward deal,

Considering all the amazing figs you where showing off in this thread just last year,

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=267583

I am confused on why you could make all these lovely new models to sell, yet couldn't sort out the ones you owed for Alpharius.

This is why I and others have issue with this whole situation, you seem to be having problems to sort out Alpharius' deal on one hand, while still chugging along as normal making models and selling them on the other.

So from my point that sorta stinks.

If you have a good reason, enlighten folks, but to me something is very fishy here.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, now I’m not sure how to take this giveaway. 
I guess the easiest way to resolve this problem between both these guys is to answer the following questions:
Where are the models, have then been shipped or not?
If not, do you still have the models in your possession?
If you do, ship them with a tracking # asap.
If not, just tell the man you don’t have them.
Both of you are grown ass men, work it out as such.

This will be my only post on the subject, I don’t want to get involved any further, but I’m sure most would like to see these questions answered.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

You are free to your own opinion which is based on what? Half the story? This thread is not the place for my to explain anything. Ken knows the real truth and frankly thats all that matters. I dont have to explain myself to you or anyone else. 

Im not trying to be rude, far from it. You wonder why people defend me? Its because people that know me, understand the entire story. Maybe ask one of them to be kind enough to explain it. As for me doing it, as I said, I dont have to explain anything to anyone as Ken already has the entire story, his side, my side and the truth which rests in the middle as all truth does.

Edit - The above was to Druchii, and again im not trying to be rude and do respect your opinion, even if I think its wrong.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm really not sure what to make of the whole thing, with regard to who is telling the truth and who is lying, but it doesn't really matter as it isn't the responsibility of Heresy to solve the problem. Thread closed


----------

